# Eurotunnel change of booking



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi all,
Because of circumstances beyond our control, we have had to cancel our Christmas market trip this December.Phoned Eurotunnel to cancel,they informed me that it was no problem, and when before 15th of April would I like to change it to.Apparantly you have 12 months only from the 'initial'booking in which to use the ticket.Booking in advance does have its drawbacks.
tony


----------

